# Hallo



## Spitzy (18 Juli 2014)

Ich bin neu hier angemeldet, und sage hallo zu allen Mitgliedern, hoffe das ich auch mal das eine oder andere Bild posten kann, und freue mich auf tolle Zeiten hier!:thumbup:

Grüße

Spitzy


----------



## General (18 Juli 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Me_myself (19 Juli 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen in der CB Community  viel spaß


----------



## Hehnii (19 Juli 2014)

Dir auch ein Hallo und *Herzlich Willkommen* hier!


----------



## Robe22 (19 Juli 2014)

Ich freue mich schon auf Deine Posts!

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## strokeofstar (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo Spitzy!


----------



## moonshine (22 Juli 2014)

ein freundliches Hallo zurück


----------

